# NEW BOAT!!!!!



## Forgottencoast

Just wanted to drop in and update everyone on my boat search. I’m happy to say that I picked up a PRISTINE 93 Hewes Bonefisher w/ a 2013 Etec 90 yesterday. 

Not technically a micro, but I am very pleased with this purchase and could not say no to the price I got on this boat. Expecting a 10” real world draft with 2 anglers for fly fishing and to still be able to fish live bait like I normally would. Can’t wait til spring and for the redfish to start waving their tails at me again!!


----------



## DeepSouthFly

what area of the forgotten coast do you fish in?


----------



## zthomas

Beautiful boat. That's the right engine for it too. Closest thing currently available to the old Yam 90 2S in terms of power-weight ratio.


----------



## Zika

Pssst. Don't have to wait until spring to find tails. Congrats on the new ride. Good versatile choice for our stretch of the coast.


----------



## Forgottencoast

Deep South, I fish panacea-Apalachicola. I’m located in Tallahassee. 

Thanks everyone, I am very pleased. As soon as this wind lays down a little I will be fishing!


----------



## Forgottencoast

Zika, your boat looks familiar, do you guide out of Lanark?


----------



## Zika

Retired guide and in a different boat. But I do fish Lanark on a fairly regular basis. Shout out next time you see me. I usually have a Rottweiler aboard.


----------



## Forgottencoast

Awesome, shoot me a pm I’d love to talk fishing with you. 

The boat in your pic looks like one of the tarpon guides that fishes out of Lanark. That’s why I asked


----------



## eightwt

Nice. I'm out Havana way. Will see me on the fly in a yak at this time.


----------



## Bonecracker

Great skiff for our area that you can just about do anything in except chase winter reds in 6" of water! Congrats and it reminds me of my first flats skiff!!


----------



## flysalt060

Nice whip! Meet me at mashes sands ramp, go show where some convicts, reds and trout are hiding.


----------



## Padre

Yeah, don't wait until spring. I don't know about over there, but here in Destin we have had one of the best winters for red fishing that I can remember.


----------



## FishnTim

Nice looking boat! I picked up a new to me boat this past summer also running a 2013 90 ETEC. Very impressed with the reliability and fuel economy.
I'm in Crawfordville.


----------



## MAK

Nice boat. That’s definitely on my list of ones to hunt for and consider as soon as I get a lift put in. Anxious to start some serious boat shopping and then fishing.


----------

